# *&%!?*@*! moggies



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

i know its only nature and i know i'll probably get slagged off by these murdering little [email protected][email protected]£)$ owners but thats what they are. I spent ages putting in three wildlife ponds only little ones but they did the job. It took a few years but soon i had frogs and newts breeding in them, i introduced slow worms and common lizards to the garden and let half of the garden grow wild for them. I had black birds and other birds nesting. Then one of the neighbours decided the would like a moggie , except one wasn't enough and now they have more. WELL, theres not a frog left in the ponds, i haven't seen a lizard or slow worm in ages and the black birds which used the same nest for years must have got sick of bringing up thier young only for these pests to kill as soon as there young fledged. Well yesterday i let the jack russels out and they chased one of thses moggies up the garden, i saw it drop something and one of the dogs stopped to sniff it , started barking and looking back at me, i went to check and it was some type of baby finch, still alive but holding one of its wings not like it should have been, dont think its broken tho.I put it on top of the garage and the parents came to it soon. I went out just before dark and was happy to see it wasn't there and thought it had managed to pull around only to see it was in the guttering wet and shaking. I brought it inside dried it off and managed to get some cricket abdomans down it, its still alive this morning but still holding its wing a bit funny. SORRY all you moggie lovers out there but i hate the little sods.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

rigsby said:


> i know its only nature and i know i'll probably get slagged off by these murdering little [email protected][email protected]£)$ owners but thats what they are. I spent ages putting in three wildlife ponds only little ones but they did the job. It took a few years but soon i had frogs and newts breeding in them, i introduced slow worms and common lizards to the garden and let half of the garden grow wild for them. I had black birds and other birds nesting. Then one of the neighbours decided the would like a moggie , except one wasn't enough and now they have more. WELL, theres not a frog left in the ponds, i haven't seen a lizard or slow worm in ages and the black birds which used the same nest for years must have got sick of bringing up thier young only for these pests to kill as soon as there young fledged. Well yesterday i let the jack russels out and they chased one of thses moggies up the garden, i saw it drop something and one of the dogs stopped to sniff it , started barking and looking back at me, i went to check and it was some type of baby finch, still alive but holding one of its wings not like it should have been, dont think its broken tho.I put it on top of the garage and the parents came to it soon. I went out just before dark and was happy to see it wasn't there and thought it had managed to pull around only to see it was in the guttering wet and shaking. I brought it inside dried it off and managed to get some cricket abdomans down it, its still alive this morning but still holding its wing a bit funny. SORRY all you moggie lovers out there but i hate the little sods.


Cats don't take frogs or lizards. If they do catch a frog or toad they drop them pretty quickly. Slow worms they might well catch, but again would soon drop them.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> Cats don't take frogs or lizards. If they do catch a frog or toad they drop them pretty quickly. Slow worms they might well catch, but again would soon drop them.


Some one should mention this to the cats here in Switzerland then. Our neighbors cat kills around 2-3 lizards a week (just by my count), so I would say this is not strictly true...


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> Cats don't take frogs or lizards. If they do catch a frog or toad they drop them pretty quickly. Slow worms they might well catch, but again would soon drop them.


i've seen them do it and found the carcasses, i'll grant you they wont hold onto a toad for long but the bloody pests go for anything that moves and seem to take great pleasure in killing it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting. I too made a "slip up". I am thinking of newts which the OP mentioned in his post, but he then went onto lizards, which I then put in my reply!

When I've heard of cats taking frogs they seem to just bring them home to their owner or drop them fairly quickly.

We have loads of newts in our ponds (not lizards) and cats have never taken them.

Apologies but I meant newts (must have been the heat as its a hot day here).

OP which lizards did you have?


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

they were just common lizards i introduced to my garden some years ago, they seemed to be doing well till top cat started to come around.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Within 2 months of cat owning neighbours moving in their pets had completely wiped out our established colony of Grass Snakes.
Said neighbours have bird feeders hanging outside their window within easy reach of the cats.
Parts of USA and Australia have laws against cats being allowed to roam free,if only this country was the same.
Unlikely to happen,too many voters own cats.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Since I have kept dogs I have noticed that cats raely come in my garden.:2thumb:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Use a sonic repeller they hate them


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't hate cats themselves, I just don't understand the reasoning behind letting your pet roam around free.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

air rifles or paintball guns would soon sort the problem


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

joe190 said:


> air rifles or paintball guns would soon sort the problem


Yeah because that's not cruel at all...idiot!!


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

bbav said:


> Yeah because that's not cruel at all...idiot!!


Cats are a complete waste of space. They dig up flowerbeds, along with any plants, and deposit their crap. they sometimes even crap on the lawn. I've seen them do it. They also decimate the bird population.

An air rifle may be a tad over excessive as far as the law might see it but a poorly aimed :whistling2: airsoft pellet that "accidently" :whistling2:hits the cats rear might send it straight up the nearest drainpipe. These pellets will not penetrate the skin but they don't 'arf sting. I got hit on the leg at about ten yards and it left a small red mark for a couple of hours. I do own an airsoft pistol. Quite a powerful CO2 version but my aim is so bad I cannot even hit anything by mistake. However, I did accidently hit a cat with a pebble recently. Wasn't aiming for it, just threw it to scare it. Anyway, the cat was just about to drop it's load and I threw the pebble quite hard and it hit and bounced of it's head. Sounded like a mini bongo drum. The cat stood stunned for a second and ran of still doing it's business.... I have seen it since and it's only got to see me at the window now and it's off like a shot.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Cats don't take frogs or lizards. If they do catch a frog or toad they drop them pretty quickly. Slow worms they might well catch, but again would soon drop them.


They most certainly do eat frogs my cat used to have them all the time.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

How can you hate something that's just doing what it does naturally. To anybody who said shoot them why are you even on this site you shouldn't be aloud animals.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

MCEE said:


> Cats are a complete waste of space. They dig up flowerbeds, along with any plants, and deposit their crap. they sometimes even crap on the lawn. I've seen them do it. They also decimate the bird population.
> 
> An air rifle may be a tad over excessive as far as the law might see it but a poorly aimed :whistling2: airsoft pellet that "accidently" :whistling2:hits the cats rear might send it straight up the nearest drainpipe. These pellets will not penetrate the skin but they don't 'arf sting. I got hit on the leg at about ten yards and it left a small red mark for a couple of hours. I do own an airsoft pistol. Quite a powerful CO2 version but my aim is so bad I cannot even hit anything by mistake. However, I did accidently hit a cat with a pebble recently. Wasn't aiming for it, just threw it to scare it. Anyway, the cat was just about to drop it's load and I threw the pebble quite hard and it hit and bounced of it's head. Sounded like a mini bongo drum. The cat stood stunned for a second and ran of still doing it's business.... I have seen it since and it's only got to see me at the window now and it's off like a shot.


Ur a waste of space and someone should throw a brick at your head.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> How can you hate something that's just doing what it does naturally. To anybody who said shoot them why are you even on this site you shouldn't be aloud animals.


It is in my and your nature to [email protected] but we do not go into the neighbours gardens to do it. Well, I don't anyway.
Cats are only pet I can think of that is eats and sleeps at home but are allowed (in many cases kicked out) to roam wild the rest of the time. This wild roaming includes digging up my garden and depositing their business before hunting downand killing the birds that visit my garden.

If cat owners can't be bothered to keep a cat at home (as in house cat), which also includes providing a litter tray, then they should not have one. And before you say a cat cannot be kept at home all day, adult cats are lazy by nature and are content for you to provide food (so they do not need to hunt it), water, somewhere to [email protected] and are quite happy sleeping the rest of the time. Contrary to belief, a cat does not need to roam.


----------



## RaphealDonatello (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate cats we used to have fish in the pond birds in our garden then next door got a cat, cue cat crap in our garden dead birds and noncoming to feed after a few dead, gold fish killed and area becoming a wildlife dead zone, they are murderous dirty creatures.
Cats should be treated like dogs, walked on a lead for exercise, owners forced to clean up mess or be fined and trained, I lost count of the times a vets been mauled by a crazy cat thats not trained and vicious.
We now laced the garden with pepper repellant, have a water pistol and set out dogs on them, cat owners quickly call us cruel perhaps they should pay for the dead plants in our gardens, lost wildlife, fish and the cat crap everywhere.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Just keep leaving the dog out, i dislike cats but i wont shoot them or w/e, will however leave the dog try his luck, its in his nature and they are crapping everywhere so....


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wondering if I have a 20 foot retic who likes to swan about in the summer sun, Are cats fair game? I have other snakes in my house and chinchillers who I keep VERY seperate on my property.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

daftlassieEmma said:


> I don't hate cats themselves, I just don't understand the reasoning behind letting your pet roam around free.


Ugh. Seconded.

I am up at this stupid hour because ONCE AGAIN someones bloody cat's been up at my window hassling my house cats and we've had another fight through the window because of it :devil:

Don't know why people can't just keep them in!!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

bbav said:


> Yeah because that's not cruel at all...idiot!!


its funny because i hate cats. TWAT


----------



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

Cats are horrible little creatures, i got about 6 of the neighbours coming into my garden and dumping everywhere. If my dog went into there garden and did a big dump in their veg patch there would be hell up. 
I read somewhere they take around 10'000 birds a year.

They call it a catapult for a reason you know :lol2:


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

Our neighbours had the cheek to moan about the dogs barking, most of the time they're barking at their $0DD!NG CATS. They sit on top of the fence outa reach looking smug and theres a conservatory behing the fence so a catapult would be a bit dodgy.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

they reckon its 275 million! :O thats not even one hundred birds per cat per year though! must be more.....


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

joe190 said:


> they reckon its 275 million! :O thats not even one hundred birds per cat per year though! must be more.....



That's still 2 birds per cat per week and still 2 birds too many, IMO.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread made me laugh, I owned a "free roaming" cat growing up, but we lived in a flat estate that was just fields, no nearby gardens so she spent all of her outside time in the fielded woods closeby. Now that I live in my own house, I can totally see why people would dislike cats. Although I've not experienced them sh***ing in my garden yet, I have quite often had to tell the dog to SHUT UP because she's barking at them for being in our garden, she's also had run ins with a couple when we've let her out and not realised they're there, hopefully it'll stop them coming back! I find the worst thing is trying not to run the damn things over, there's dozens in our area and setting out to work in the morning we have to stop every few yards to let a cat (and I swear to God they slow down when they see the car) pass without being splattered. They also fight a lot during the night time and you can hear them... eurrrgh. 

I like cats, but I agree, keep them indoors, or have an "outdoor enclosure" for them that allows them outdoor space without invading other peoples lives!!!!
:censor:


----------

